# 2010 caad9 4 specs.



## hendrick81 (Jun 8, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone on here has the new 2010 caad9 4? and if so, are the bikes specs exactly the same as on the website, or were there any slight changes when you actually got the bike?


----------



## fortyhands (Mar 1, 2009)

*The stem was switched out for a C3*

I bought my cad9 4 stock at full price and was a bit bummed out that the stem was a C2 and not a C2. I asked the dealer about the switch and they said they would talk to their rep and get back to me. i never heard back.

I'm interested to know if anyone else had this happen,

*edit: I meant a C3, sorry about that!*


----------



## hendrick81 (Jun 8, 2008)

You mean C4 and not a C2 right? but everything else was to spec then, right?


----------



## crankin'along (Jun 14, 2009)

*2010 CAAD9-4 specs*

I purchased a CAAD9-4 in late December. All components were spec'd the same as those on the website, with two exceptions:

[1] the headset is a Cane Creek with FSA top cover [instead of the Tange integrated]. Though it has no model #, I think it's the Integrated System type, and has the appearance of carbon fiber material 

[2] the rails on the Prologo Kappa Pas seat are Pro STN instead of the Forchetta T2.0 spec's on the Prologo site [I doubt this has anything to do with Cannondale]


----------



## hendrick81 (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I just put a caad9 4 on order yesterday. The shop sold it to me for $1500, which i think was a really god deal. I am stoked that it comes with Sram force cranks to.


----------



## crankin'along (Jun 14, 2009)

That's about what I paid for my 9-4. I was told they don't sell for that low price very often.

The components hung on that bike make it a superior purchase compared other major brands at that price point [Specialized, Trek, Felt]. And yes, the Force crank and Rival components are very nice. My 54cm weighed in at 17 lbs 9 oz, without pedals.

What color did you order? And standard or compact?


----------



## hendrick81 (Jun 8, 2008)

crankin'along said:


> That's about what I paid for my 9-4. I was told they don't sell for that low price very often.
> 
> The components hung on that bike make it a superior purchase compared other major brands at that price point [Specialized, Trek, Felt]. And yes, the Force crank and Rival components are very nice. My 54cm weighed in at 17 lbs 9 oz, without pedals.
> 
> What color did you order? And standard or compact?



I ordered the red in a compact. I kinda wanted the standard double, but there were none available, oh well, the compact will help me a little on hill climbs. What color did you get? and standard or compact??


----------



## crankin'along (Jun 14, 2009)

I purchased the BBQ....originally was thinking of the red, but my knees buckled when I saw the BBQ live and close up.

Like you I originally wanted the standard, but my LBS tech really did a nice job [after the purchase] articulating the advantages of the compact [e.g., shorter chain by 2 links, smoother shifting].


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

crankin'along said:


> but my LBS tech really did a nice job articulating the advantages of the compact [e.g., shorter chain by 2 links].


Yeah, I have a compact myself on one of my bikes and the 2 fewer links make a huge difference.


----------



## electech (Aug 7, 2009)

I can't wait to get my 9-4 ordered. Hoping to this spring. I will need a 50cm frame so that should be lighter by a smidge.


----------



## Todd_H (Nov 20, 2009)

hendrick81 said:


> I was wondering if anyone on here has the new 2010 caad9 4? and if so, are the bikes specs exactly the same as on the website, or were there any slight changes when you actually got the bike?



I got my 9-4 yesterday. It weighs 17.19 lbs without pedals/cages in a 52. I ordered it without seeing one, and I have to say it looks badass. First thing I thought after getting it home and spinning it was 'American Muscle' the 'Mustang of bikes'. I'm from Detroit, so anyways...

I asked for a 170mm crank set, 100mm stem, 42cm bar, 12/27 cog set and my shop was able to get all. It is spec'd exactly like the Website indicates it should be - C2. 

Last Fall I parted out and sold my $5k carbon bike because I needed extra money. I was thinking the CAAD would be a compromise/cheap alternative. Honestly, it's early, but I don't think I downgraded at all. I'm super happy with it!


----------



## hendrick81 (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys. My caad9 is resdy for pick up tomarrow. I will post a couple pics after i get it.


----------



## natexview (Jan 22, 2010)

Just curious, I thought that the stock controltech handlebars were alloy. When I got the bike they were carbon, couldn't find a model on them anywhere, just says controltech. Everything else was the same as the website. Anyone else surprised by the carbon bars, or am I just slow?


----------



## modernist (Nov 7, 2005)

natexview said:


> Just curious, I thought that the stock controltech handlebars were alloy. When I got the bike they were carbon, couldn't find a model on them anywhere, just says controltech. Everything else was the same as the website. Anyone else surprised by the carbon bars, or am I just slow?



I was pleasantly surprised as well.


----------



## stewwie (Nov 29, 2009)

I just got a caad9-4 yesterday. It still had the alloy handlebars on it. 

On a seperate note, I was pleasantly surprised to see my fork has carbon dropouts. I was under the impression that the Premium fork still had alloy dropouts.


----------



## fazzman (Mar 12, 2008)

crankin'along said:


> That's about what I paid for my 9-4. I was told they don't sell for that low price very often.
> 
> The components hung on that bike make it a superior purchase compared other major brands at that price point [Specialized, Trek, Felt]. And yes, the Force crank and Rival components are very nice. My 54cm weighed in at 17 lbs 9 oz, without pedals.
> 
> What color did you order? And standard or compact?


What would it take to get this bike into the 15lbs range without spending to much? My first upgrade if i were to get one would be soul 2.0 wheels, thats a hair over a pound saved.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

fazzman said:


> What would it take to get this bike into the 15lbs range without spending to much? My first upgrade if i were to get one would be soul 2.0 wheels, thats a hair over a pound saved.


Maybe replace the fork.

I lost about 200gr by switching to the 3T Funda over the stock Slice Ultra.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

AvantDale said:


> Maybe replace the fork.
> 
> I lost about 200gr by switching to the 3T Funda over the stock Slice Ultra.


New CAAD9's have the Premium fork, which is already full carbon. Not going to save much there.

Asad


----------



## piercebrew (Aug 6, 2004)

fazzman said:


> What would it take to get this bike into the 15lbs range without spending to much? My first upgrade if i were to get one would be soul 2.0 wheels, thats a hair over a pound saved.


I was thinking of similar lines, and getting some Easton ec90 SL's, as I can get them for around $400. Trying to figure out the next best improvement.


----------



## fazzman (Mar 12, 2008)

If you add all the little stuff i guess. Chain, red cassette (great shifting), tires, saddle, seat post, brake calipers. But that starts to add up.


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

Yeah the big thing is a set of ~1500g wheels (saves 1lb), then a set of "name brand" calipers... Try going full Force (maybe 1/4 lb savings over Rival, plus you already have the crank to match!). Get some nice bars, a stem, and seat post, get a light weight saddle, that might net you another 1/2 to 3/4 lb. Grand total might be around 2lbs, which gets the bike down to the 15.X lb area.

Of course the cost might be a deterrent, as you can buy a sub-15lb CF bike for about the same after all of the after-market investments. Part of the awesomeness that is the CAAD9-4 is the sub-$1800 MSRP!


----------



## fazzman (Mar 12, 2008)

Thats why im pedalforce seems more attractive. Going to get wheels no matter what bike i end up with. With the pedal force and some eastons or soul wheels your well under 15lbs built with pedals. The rival build without wheels is $18XX.


----------

